# Sally for our Nightmare before Christmas Halloween display



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure if Im doing this right.

My hand made Sally for our Nightmare before Christmas/Disney Halloween display.

IMG_2538 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

She is awesome!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you! I didn't see how to post a picture directly. Sorry it had to be a link


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Super! What's she made from?


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

She is a PVC frame, cardboard,plastic bags, stuffing, duct tape, plaster tape, paper mache balloon for head with clay to sculpt features and then plaster taped over. spray paint, puff paint, styrofoam. Store bought costume with dress and wig.

here is a link to her as she is progressing
IMG_2387 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

hope the link works


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy moly those are sooooo cool!!! Sally is wonderful. I am very impressed. Did you make all of them?


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!
with the help of some store bought costume things, yes I did. Zero is 100% done by me. No pattern for him. Had to make my own.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! those are wonderful!!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The whole trio is amazing!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

very well done! I have the same oogieboogie JOL


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love these guys! And they are HUGE! Wow! Very well done, they look exactly right.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

She looks terrific. Very faithful reproduction.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very professional looking! Something you'd see in a Disney park!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! that is impressive! great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on Sally. The whole Nightmare Before Christmas family looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

she's perfect! great job!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all! I am humbled!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

She's a beauty!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am always in awe of the people with artistic talent and you have a lot of it. I can do anything electrical or mechanical but stuff like this no way. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful piece. Nice work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful work on that prop. You did a heck of a job on that. Tim Burton would be proud.


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

*Oogie Boogie almost ready to join the family!*

Oogie Boogie almost ready to join the family!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love them all!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love love love them all!!!!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

:d:d:d


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

These look awesome, Great job


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

It's so easy to go wrong with something like this and it ends up looking cheap and amateur, but you guys nailed every aspect! Great work!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job on these!!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all for all the kind compliments!! 
Here is a link for all of them finished. OOgie, Sally, Jack and Zero 2.0 as he needed to be completely redone! Zero will be moved to the right of Jack to balance out the house.

IMG_2712 (2) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_2673 (2) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSCN4809 (2) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

excellent work, that's a lot of creativity. You've gotten me thinking about creating something out of paper mache.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

this is amazing!! they all look fantastic! great idea!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

they are fantastic! really great job


----------

